# VW fox fuel pump problems??, HELP ME!!



## Steakman00000001 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a 1990 VW fox Ive replaced both the transfer and in-line pump recently and the engine will start, but soon after it starts the engine idles really rough, then when i try to accelerate it stutters big time, then while i'm driving sometimes when i'm starting out the fuel pump starts to make a very loud noise, it sounds like its not getting enough fuel, but when i check it it has plenty. Please Help me


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

did you change the fuel filter?

intank pump installed properly? pull the trap door and check it again. hose may have come undone


----------



## Steakman00000001 (Nov 25, 2011)

ziddey said:


> did you change the fuel filter?
> 
> intank pump installed properly? pull the trap door and check it again. hose may have come undone


 I replaced the filter and checked all the hoses they are all connected


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

If the new main pump is making bad noises, there's either a problem with the pickup line at the in-tank pump, or there's a blockage (kink in a line somewhere)


----------



## Steakman00000001 (Nov 25, 2011)

ok thanks Ill see if I can find anything


----------

